# Honda HSS928TC Maintenance schedule ?



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

Snow is falling right now, I'm happy, I'm gonna finally be able to try my new machine.  

I have been reading everything I can since I have my snowblower. I have many questions and there is one:


-I have good knowledge in mechanical and electricity but I'm not the most advanced mechanic. But I am whilling to do everything myself. 

-*Is it easy to the the maintenance myself that are selected in the Red Square?*

*HS928 OWNER'S MANUAL *

OLD MANUAL


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

For some items you should order a Honda Shop manual for your model and you may have to purchase some tools.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

The only one that worries me would be the valve adjustment. Fortunately my next door neighbor is a retired master mechanic. I know if I do it once with guidance, I would be fine.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Where can I buy a shop manual? Outside of ebay?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

KaRLiToS said:


> Where can I buy a shop manual? Outside of ebay?


Honda sells shop manual though a store on eBay AND Amazon.com; here are the links:

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Honda sells shop manual though a store on eBay AND Amazon.com; here are the links:
> 
> *Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
> *Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*



Hi robert and thank you very much for this info. Is it compatible with the Canadian Model?

This one here:


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> Hi robert and thank you very much for this info. Is it compatible with the Canadian Model?
> 
> This one here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IOQJROC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A14VJQOXKKYWSY


That's the same manual I bought from eBay. Absolutely nothing in it for electrical , if you have the TCD. other than that, very helpful.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

KaRLiToS said:


> Hi robert and thank you very much for this info. Is it compatible with the Canadian Model?
> 
> This one here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IOQJROC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A14VJQOXKKYWSY


Yes; this is the correct shop manual. 

I asked a few more questions about it, and here are a few more details:

The shop manual does not cover details about the gas-assist strut and lever that are only on the Canada-spec version

The shop manual list specs (height, weight, etc.) for USA-spec models.

Otherwise, the procedures, service specs, etc. apply equally to the USA and Canada models. 

There is a $20 shipping an handling fee for manuals shipped from the USA to Canada.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Double check the frame serial number; if you have a brand-new unit, it may need this manual:






The link to the above manual is correct if your serial number is *SAVJ*-1000001 through 9999999

Use the link below if your serial number is: *SZAS*-1000001 through 9999999

Amazon.com : Honda HS624 HS724 HS828 HS928 HS1132 Snow blower Service Repair Shop Manual : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok, thank you very much Robert, I'll order it when my parents go to Florida in two months, this way I'll save on the shipping.

*Robert do you have information about touch-up paint for the red color on our snowblowers?*

Spray or touch up paint ?

Also, do you know if there is a clear coat on the paint so I can fix the scratches correctly?

*(*Your help here on the forum is really appreciated, makes me love Honda even more*)*


----------

